# New Wagon



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

too cool!!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Who needs a mini-van When they could have THIS!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

lol true enough. The wagon fell through, we got who made the wagon and it isn't one that you want to spend money on, not well made, metal is thin and hollow, so we decided to pass up on it and keep looking. 

Here is my team, I am quite proud of them...









This is a freight wagon we bought and restored. It is used for the few Civil War reenactments we have gone to for public education and when I still showed, would use it in the antique farm classes. 

Before:









After:









Driving with my mentor and good friend.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks liek a nice place to live. The 1st photo property looks very nice and well kept. I'm jealous.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

What a great looking team you have!! Best of luck with everything


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

You have a gorgeous team! Great work on the restoration of the wagon as well, it's beautiful.


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

I like your Percherons...have a soft spot for them. They look like sweethearts!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all for such kind remarks. 

March Wind...they are great mares, very kind and good girls. Wouldn't trade them for anything...


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I can give you a couple of numbers of guys who can make you a wagon. 

Nice lookin team


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to let you know, those wagons with the stationary seats like the one you posted are made for show, not really much driving unless the ground you drive on is as smooth as glass.

We have one like that on loan from a friend and every _little_ bump you hit jars you from your tailbone all the way up to your teeth. Truthfully, I really like yours. Those spring seats are so much more comfortable.

Plus, I adore your team, they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Just to let you know, those wagons with the stationary seats like the one you posted are made for show, not really much driving unless the ground you drive on is as smooth as glass.
> 
> We have one like that on loan from a friend and every _little_ bump you hit jars you from your tailbone all the way up to your teeth. Truthfully, I really like yours. Those spring seats are so much more comfortable.
> 
> Plus, I adore your team, they are absolutely stunning.


LOL don't you know how bumpy some of those wagons are! That freight wagon is very hard on you if your in the back, if your in the seat with me, it isn't too bad, those springs are pretty good. 

As I get older, my body prefers a nicer ride...

Amazin...if you could pm me those names, I will look into it...thank you!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Oh, yeah. We've got an old iron wheeled wagon that we used for years. I hated riding in the back, that's why I usually just took a saddle horse and rode alongside the wagon:lol:.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> lol true enough. The wagon fell through, we got who made the wagon and it isn't one that you want to spend money on, not well made, metal is thin and hollow, so we decided to pass up on it and keep looking.
> 
> Here is my team, I am quite proud of them...
> 
> ...


 hiya its a great waggon you have done a realy great job and your pair of horses look beautiful have you thought about puting lines on the spokes and seting your cart off just a thought it looks first class in the green and red livery and your horses look great on the pole many thanks for postng thease.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya its a great waggon you have done a realy great job and your pair of horses look beautiful have you thought about puting lines on the spokes and seting your cart off just a thought it looks first class in the green and red livery and your horses look great on the pole many thanks for postng thease.


 thats a good to find its history have you thought about geting a bow top for it and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> thats a good to find its history have you thought about geting a bow top for it and have the best of both worlds.


What is a bow top? And thank you for the compliment, I am pretty partial to that wagon..


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> What is a bow top? And thank you for the compliment, I am pretty partial to that wagon..


 like in the civil war reinactments ill send you some pictures of horse drawn caravan which we call a bow top.
i think you have a great waggon to complement both farming and the civil war my frend thats a fine red ribbon first class turnout of your horses and your waggon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> What is a bow top? And thank you for the compliment, I am pretty partial to that wagon..


 hiya can you get in to chat ill meet you there many thanks


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Husband is getting me a 12 person people mover. This is the basic look of what it will look like:
> 
> Wagon Ride
> 
> But, ours will be hunter green and no scroll work on it. Hydrolic breaks, step stairs in back, excited to finally get one of my own since I couldn't talk a good friend of ours to let us buy this one, that he restored and rebuilt for a lady:


 this type of cart woulc complement yor pair to and it would be ideal for drives out with fammaly and frends.


----------

